# Outer Banks - This Week (Aug 3 or 4) or Next Week (Aug 10 or 11) - 7 nights



## ENH (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking for a last minute OBX reservation for either this week or next week. Anywhere in the Outer Banks. Prefer 2br, although 1br could work.

August 3-10
August 4-11
August 10-17
August 11-18

Any of the above weeks would work. A partial week reservation could also work.  

Please PM me if you have a reservation available. Thanks!


----------

